# Indian Bayou, What Gives?!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wanted to try it out today so i was on the water at 7, fished till 10:30. I threw a mirrolure, silver spoon, super spook jr., carolina rigged DOA shrimp, flat lined DOA shrimp, Caroline rigged Gulp minnow and jig headed Gulp minnow. Not a SINGLE hit, nibble, bite on anything! I tryed to stay about 40-50 ft from the bank and cast as close to it as i could and retrieve. Was i out there too late? Wrong technique? Not holding my teeth right?? Any idears?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

when i lived there my neighbor rowed out into bay with his dog to fish for specks


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

1st off, you should either start before sun-rise, or fish in the channel, opposed to the bank. Shallow water is hot. 
2nd, Indian Bayou isn't really worth fishing until the fall and winter months.
g/l


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Ditto what Five-O says. Paddle out of Indian Bayou and fish the shoreline towards the Mid Bay Bridge for reds.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't fish there but the tides yesterday were pretty bad.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> 1st off, you should either start before sun-rise, or fish in the channel, opposed to the bank. Shallow water is hot.
> 2nd, Indian Bayou isn't really worth fishing until the fall and winter months.
> g/l


 
+3 on five-o reply :thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

copy that, i suck lol! thanks all


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Not as bad as me lol i go with seasoned vets and my presence causes them to not catch lol


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

just be one with the bait lil grasshopper... lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

lmao


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've caught small specks in there near the channel and out by the mouth.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Upper Escambia Bay and the Bayous there just don't have a lot of fish stacked up yet. Wait till the air temp is consistently in the 80's and lower.

Also, full-ish moon last night probably had em eating all night so they were fat and happy all day.

Alex


----------

